# لاخفاء وتشفير ملفاتك داخل مجلد من دون اي برامج



## holiness (19 فبراير 2011)

*نعمة و سلام الهنا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح معكم جميعا ... *​

*في الاونة الاخيرة كثرت مشاكل الهكر و سرقة المعلومات الشخصية .. فهناك بعض البرامج اللي تحافض على معلوماتك و صورك الشخصية .. *​ 
*اليوم انا جبت الكم طريقة حفظ صورك و ملفاتك الشخصية في ملف وبدون برامج ... *
*و خلي الهكر يلعب في راسه :59:*​ 
*الطريقة هي كالاتي .. *​ 
*قم بإنشاء ملف*
*txt*
*جديد بالطريقة التالية*
*باليمين على سطح المكتب واختر من القائمة*
*جديد ثم مستند نص ثم انسخ الكود التالي والصقه بداخله*​ 

```
[LEFT][FONT=Tahoma][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#0000bb]cls[/COLOR][/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[FONT=Tahoma][COLOR=#007700]@ECHO [/COLOR][/FONT][COLOR=#0000bb][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed]OFF[/FONT][/COLOR]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#0000bb]title Folder [/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#007700]Private[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#007700]if [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000bb]EXIST [/COLOR][COLOR=#dd0000]"Control Panel.{21EC2020- 3AEA-1069- A2DD-08002B30309 D}" [/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#0000bb]goto UNLOCK[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#007700]if [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000bb]NOT EXIST [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]Private [/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#0000bb]goto MDLOCKER[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#007700]:[/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#0000bb]CONFIRM[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#007700]echo [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000bb]Are you sure you want to lock the folder[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000bb]Y[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]/[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000bb]N[/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#007700])[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#0000bb]set[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]/[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000bb]p [/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#dd0000]"cho=>"[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#007700]if %[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000bb]cho[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]%==[/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#0000bb]Y goto LOCK[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#007700]if %[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000bb]cho[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]%==[/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#0000bb]y goto LOCK[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#007700]if %[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000bb]cho[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]%==[/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#0000bb]n goto END[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#007700]if %[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000bb]cho[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]%==[/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#0000bb]N goto END[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#007700]echo [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000bb]Invalid choice[/COLOR][/FONT][COLOR=#007700][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed].[/FONT][/COLOR]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#0000bb]goto CONFIRM[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#007700]:[/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#0000bb]LOCK[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#0000bb]ren [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]Private [/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#dd0000]"Control Panel.{21EC2020- 3AEA-1069- A2DD-08002B30309 D}"[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#0000bb]attrib [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]+[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000bb]h [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]+[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000bb]s [/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#dd0000]"Control Panel.{21EC2020- 3AEA-1069- A2DD-08002B30309 D}"[/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#dd0000][B][COLOR=red]][/COLOR][/B][/COLOR][/FONT][COLOR=#dd0000]
[/COLOR][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#007700]echo [/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#0000bb]Folder locked[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#0000bb]goto End[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#007700]:[/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#0000bb]UNLOCK[/COLOR][/FONT][/LEFT]
[COLOR=#0000bb][LEFT][/COLOR][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#007700]echo [/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#0000bb]Enter password to unlock folder[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#0000bb]set[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]/[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000bb]p [/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#dd0000]"pass=>"[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#007700]if [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000bb]NOT [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]%[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000bb]pass[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]%== [/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#0000bb]password here goto FAIL[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#0000bb]attrib [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000bb]h [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000bb]s [/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#dd0000]"Control Panel.{21EC2020- 3AEA-1069- A2DD-08002B30309 D}"[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#0000bb]ren [/COLOR][COLOR=#dd0000]"Control Panel.{21EC2020- 3AEA-1069- A2DD-08002B30309 D}" [/COLOR][/FONT][COLOR=#007700][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed]Private[/FONT][/COLOR]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#007700]echo [/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#0000bb]Folder Unlocked successfully[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#0000bb]goto End[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#007700]:[/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#0000bb]FAIL[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#007700]echo [/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#0000bb]Invalid password[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#0000bb]goto end[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#007700]:[/COLOR][/FONT][COLOR=#0000bb][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed]MDLOCKER[/FONT][/COLOR]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#0000bb]md [/COLOR][/FONT][COLOR=#007700][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed]Private[/FONT][/COLOR]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#007700]echo Private [/COLOR][/FONT][COLOR=#0000bb][FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed]created successfully[/FONT][/COLOR]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic Fixed][COLOR=#0000bb]goto End  [/COLOR][/FONT][/LEFT]
[/COLOR]
 
 
 
 
[/FONT]
```


*في السطر 23 قم بتحديد عبارة *​ 


*password here*​ 



*واكتب بدل منها الرقم السري الذي تريده*

*بعد وضع الباسوورد اضغط على ملف*
*File*
*واختر حفظ باسم *
*(Save As ) *
*اكتب في مكان اسم الملف*
*locker.bat*
*واحفظ الملف*
*بعد حفظ الملف*
*قم بفتح هذا الملف الذي ظهر وستلاحظ ظهور نافذه سوداء بسرعه وتختفي في ثانيه*
*والآن نلاحظ ولادة مجلد جديد باسم *
*Private *
*الآن ضع جميع الملفات التي تريد اخفائها وقفلها برقم سري بداخل هذا المجلد*
*Private*
*ومن ثم اضغط على ملف *
*locker *
*مرتين *
*سيظهر لنا مربع*
*لقفل المجلد اكتب حرف*
*Y*
*ثم اضغط زر *
*enter *
*سيختفي المجلد*
*الآن نأتي الى فتح المجلد مرة أخرى *
*اضغط على ملف*
*locker*
*واكتب الرقم السري للمجلد*
*ثم *​​

*enter *

*سيظهر المجلد *
*وهكذا قمنا بقفل المجلد برقم سري خاص*
*وحماية ملفاتنا الخاصة من المتطفلين *
*واتمنى يكون الجميع استفاد .. *​ 
*تحياتي الكم *​ 
*هولينس *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 فبراير 2011)

*ميرسى كتير للمعلومة الجديدة دى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## holiness (24 فبراير 2011)

الرب يباركك 

احنا في الخدمة للملك ولاولاده


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2011)

فنان يا غالي .... ربنا يباركك


----------



## holiness (24 فبراير 2011)

تسلم حبيبي مولكا منور الموضوع


----------



## bilseka (24 فبراير 2011)

معلش انا فيه حاجة مش فاهمها
انا عملت كل اللى انت قلته
ولكن بعد الخطوة
""ومن ثم اضغط على ملف 
locker 
مرتين 
سيظهر لنا مربع
لقفل المجلد اكتب حرف
Y
ثم اضغط زر 
enter 
سيختفي المجلد""

الملف صحيح بيختفي ويظهر ملف تاني باسم غريب بفتحه عادي 

هو كده صح ولا في حاجة انا مش فاهمها


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2011)

> *والآن نلاحظ ولادة مجلد جديد باسم *
> *Private*



هل سيظهر في نفس مكان وجود الملف ؟
لو كان كذلك فيوجد عندي مشكلة انه لا يظهر ابدا​


----------



## holiness (25 فبراير 2011)

اممم انتظروا حعمل شرح فيديو عشان يكون واضح للكل


----------



## holiness (25 فبراير 2011)

اوكي شباب الفيديو جاهز اتمنى يكون واضح فيه كل حاجة و اي سؤال انا بالخدمة لو في حاجة مش واضحة 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N03msobcbq4


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]N03msobcbq4[/YOUTUBE]


تسلم يا غالي ، جاري التجربة​


----------



## elamer1000 (25 فبراير 2011)

*الف شكر اخى

تقبل تقييمى

+++
*​


----------



## holiness (25 فبراير 2011)

لا شكر على واجب .. 

و شكرا على التقييم و ربنا يباركك


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (14 مايو 2011)

*معلش بيقولى انة ملف فيديو غير مدرج ممكن توضيح لو امكن والف شكر*​


----------



## holiness (18 مايو 2011)

ايه النقطة اللي مش واضحة ليكي اختي ؟؟ 
اما بالنسبة للفيديو .. جربته هله و شغال مية المية


----------



## +bent el malek+ (19 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى خالص*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (19 مايو 2011)

طالبة شفاعة قال:


> *معلش بيقولى انة ملف فيديو غير مدرج ممكن توضيح لو امكن والف شكر*​



*فعلا اشتغل بس النت عندى تعبان شوية اليومين دول ياريت يشتغل شوية تانى اصلى محتاجة الموضوع دة لانى باعمل بعض احيان امتحانات مهمة للمدرسة ونفسى اقفلها برقم سرى
يلى ربنا يعثرنا على طريقة تعلمنا تكون سهلة  معلش دوشت حضرتك معى وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم*​


----------



## مختارة (20 مايو 2011)

الف شكر اخى هحاول اطبق  الطريقة ويارب اعرف


----------



## تويا2 (20 مايو 2011)

للاخت مختاره يمكنك الاستعانه بجون في تطبيق هذه الطريقه فانتي تعلمي انه علي علم كبيرررررر بهذا المجال


----------

